# Terry's of York - September 2013



## Goldie87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Been wanting to get here for years, but for some reason only just got around to it! Most of the place is stripped bare, but my main interest was in the Clock and the associated workings (being made by Gent's of Leicester) Its all pretty smashed up now, but still pretty impressive to see. A little history... 

Terry's chocolate and confectionery maker in York had a history stretching back to 1767. In the 1920's the company bought a site at Bishopthorpe Road, York on which to develop a new factory known as Terry's Confectionery Works. Built in an Art Deco style, it included a distinct clock tower. Opened in 1926, new products including the Chocolate Apple (1926), Terry's Chocolate Orange (1931), and Terry's All Gold were all developed and produced onsite. In 1975 Terry's was acquired by United Biscuits, who then sold their entire confectionery division to Kraft Foods in 1993. In 2004, Kraft Foods decided to absorb Terry's, switch production of remaining products All Gold and Chocolate Orange to their own factories in Belgium, Sweden, Poland and Slovakia, and close the site in York. The factory finally closed on 30 September 2005, with the loss of 317 jobs.


----------



## MD (Sep 30, 2013)

it was good but a shame to see it so stripped now 





longway-down by M D Allen, on Flickr




Top floor of Terry's of York by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## mexico (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice, can't believe you were in my backyard and didn't give us a shout, no Birthday card for you this year.


----------



## MD (Sep 30, 2013)

didnt know you lived in a chocolate factory !!


welcome to derp noob


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 30, 2013)

Fantastic pics guys, lovely to see it again, even if a little worse each time.


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 30, 2013)

surprised this is still here tbh looks alright still though


----------



## alex76 (Sep 30, 2013)

cracking stuff lads


----------



## fannyadams (Oct 1, 2013)

Cracking shots those!

There's always something amazing about finding a link to home on an explore. Best to date for me was a guarantee registration card for a raincoat @ Gannex Mill, Elland, filled in by a chap who had lived in the same street I was born in, in Birmingham


----------



## MD (Oct 1, 2013)

fannyadams said:


> Cracking shots those!
> 
> There's always something amazing about finding a link to home on an explore. Best to date for me was a guarantee registration card for a raincoat @ Gannex Mill, Elland, filled in by a chap who had lived in the same street I was born in, in Birmingham



i found my next door neighbors employee records in Corah too


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 1, 2013)

Amazing site, great photos


----------



## mexico (Oct 1, 2013)

MD said:


> didnt know you lived in a chocolate factory !!
> 
> 
> welcome to derp noob



Do one, you not banned yet?


----------



## Krypton (Oct 2, 2013)

Aint seen this place in a while, good one


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 5, 2013)

First time i've seen this one....may take a look it'd be rude not to! Nice photos there, some lovely close up details...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2013)

Great shots there! looks a nice location


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 7, 2013)

*SWEET* Report & pics, just like what was made there!


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow I'd have loved to of been inside the clock tower, wonder if the clock still working when it was closed and its a shame that it's been trashed by yobs. I think it's grade 2 listed and have a little soft spot for it.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 22, 2013)

yorkshirecockney said:


> wonder if the clock still working when it was closed


 Yes it was still working when it closed, and for some time after too.


----------



## mexico (Oct 22, 2013)

Goldie87 said:


> Yes it was still working when it closed, and for some time after too.



It was a condition of the purchase and development that the clock would be maintained and continue to tell the time as it was such an important landmark. Races at York had been started by the time on that clock for years. Shame the developers blatantly disregarded the condition with no recourse


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 22, 2013)

That's good to hear I must venture into town and go and see it now. I remember someone saying it's grade 2 listed and glad it's been kept as I like it and would have loved to have seen it inside. I've always wanted to look inside a clock tower and take some pics and see how it works. Thanks for your info.
Yorkshirecockney.


----------



## Bunkerkid (Oct 22, 2013)

Love that clock tower, bet it quite a climb to get up to though?


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah me too I've always liked it and although it would be a climb I bet it would be amazing.


----------



## KevOvo (Oct 30, 2013)

Great Report!

I would love to see that clock up close. I currently work at what used to be GENT (Now Gent By Honeywell).

Might have to go take a look at this one!

Thanks.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 1, 2013)

That's really good thanks for sharing this famous site with us. In the first picture it actually looks tidy and presentable still.


----------



## GPSJim (Nov 11, 2013)

Really want to go see this


----------

